# Krate value - help!



## Balloonatic (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi Stingray guys,

I'm into prewar and just postwar ballooners, but one of my clients for other vintage stuff asked me to find him a Krate. I'd like to find him a complete and correct Orange Krate (or will consider other colors too). It can be original or repainted as long as it's a professional job. 

It does not need to have disc brakes or any other accessories or upgrades, just the basic 5 speed Krate with stick shift on the top bar, ape hangers, springer, drum brakes, etc. 

I see folks asking around $2500 for bikes like this, but is that what they're really selling for just now? 

Does anyone have any guidance on what I should expect to have to pay for a complete, clean Krate?

Are there any glaring things to look for when considering one?

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## unregistered (Jun 11, 2019)

Do an eBay completed listing search, that will give a pretty good indication.

As far as specifics about any particular one you’re buying post it up here before purchasing. A lot of knowledgeable folks here can dissect a bike pretty well. They have reproduced some Krate models a few times so look out for that and their associated parts, too. 

Good luck!


----------

